
Exit to Community - ntnsndr
https://www.noemamag.com/exit-to-community/
======
forgotmypw17
I am baking this feature right into my community-building software. Anyone can
at any time export all the content and rebuild it into a new site with
identical threads, thread IDs, parent-child structure, user IDs, and even
allow the same user accounts to pick up where they left off. :)

